# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. impression-ի, ivy-ի և StrangeLittleGirl-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## impression

...

 -Լսի, մարդուս հետ վիճել եմ, կլինի՞ մի քանի օր գամ մնամ,- քույրս էր:
-Արի, իհարկե, ես տանը չեմ լինելու էս քանի օրը, գործուղում ունեմ, սենյակս ազատ է, արի մնա ինչքան կուզես,- ու չշարունակեցի անկապ զեղումներ դուրս տալ, ինչպես ընդունված է նման դեպքերում, որ ինչքան քեֆդ տալիս է` վիճիր ամուսնուդ հետ, էդ ինքն ո՞վ դառավ որ… որ միևնույն է, սա մնում է քո հայրական օջախը, և այլն, և այլն, քանի որ քրոջս նշանդրեքի օրը հայրս լավ հասկացրել էր, որ` գնում ես` գնա, բայց էլ հետդարձի ճամփա չունես: Քույրս էլ հասկացել էր կես խեթ հայացքից (հորս միշտ շատ լավ ենք հասկացել): 
-Բայց զգուշացնեմ, մեր կողքի երկսենյականոցը, դե էն, որ վարձով են տալիս, մի նորապսակ զույգ է վարձակալել: Կարող է գիշերները չքնես,- քմծիծաղ տվեցի ես:
-Իյա~, մենակ էդ էր պակաս: Շատ ե՞ն շուխուռ անում:
-Չէ, էդքան էլ չէ: Գիշերվա երկուսից մինչև առավոտվա վեցը:
-Պահո~… Մանյակ են, ինչ են… Լա’վ, էն մեծ ականջակալներդ դեռ կա՞ն:
-Ըհը:
-Կպավ: Երաժշտություն կլսեմ,-այնպես ուրախացավ քույրս` ասես երկու անհայտով հավասարում էր լուծել:
-Դու գիտես,-ուսերս թոթվեցի ես,-նայիր քո հարմարությանը:
-Լավ, ուրեմն գործից հետո արի ինձ վերցրու, մեքենայով ես չէ՞:
-Հա, դու էլ իրերդ պատրաստիր, որ ժամերով ձեր բակում չմնամ:
Լսափողը դրեցի ու գնացի գործի: Հաջորդ օրը գնալու էի շրջաններից մեկը` ստուգիչ այցի: Գիշերելու էի ինձ շատ ծանոթ հոտած հյուրանոցում, որն ուներ յոթ հարկ ու ընդամենը երեք աշխատող: Գոյություն ունեցող գրեթե 120 համարներից էլ գործում էին ընդամենը 15-ը, այն էլ` կիսատ-պռատ. մեկում զուգարանի ջուրը չէր գալիս, մյուսի հեռուստացույցն ընդամենը մի ալիք էր ցույց տալիս, այն էլ` թուրքական:
Չնայած այդ ամենին, միշտ հաճույքով եմ գնացել շրջաններ: Այս անգամ հաճույքս կրկնապատկվելու էր, քանի որ գնալու էի մենակ, ու իմ սեփական մեքենայով: Մենակ գնալը հաճելի էր նրանով, որ ողջ ճանապարհին լսելու էի իմ սիրած երաժշտությունը, այլ ոչ թե այն, ինչը պարտադրելու էր վարորդը:
Հաջորդ առավոտյան նստեցի մեքենաս ու ուղևորվեցի հեռավոր մի շրջան, երբ արդեն քույրս տեղավորվել էր իմ սենյակում, պատերից իջեցրել բոլոր, ինչպես ինքն էր ասում, մելանխոլիկ նկարները, գրասեղանիս վրայից վերացրել գրիչներս, անիմաստ ու փոշոտ թղթերի կույտեր, գրքեր, որոնք մի քանի ամիս առաջ էի կարդացել ու ժամանակ չէի ունենում տեղը դնելու, բանկային չմուծված հաշիվների հիշեցումներ, ֆոտոապարատս, անգամ կոմպյուտերի մկնիկն ու ստեղնաշարը: Դրանց եկել էին փոխարինելու անթիվ անհամար մանր-մունր տուփիկներ ու ապակե տարաներ` ամենատարբեր ու անհասկանալի պարունակությամբ, առանց որոնց քույրս ոտքը տնից դուրս չէր դնում: Շորերս տեղավորել էր իրենց տեղերում, սենյակիս փոշին հավաքել, սրբել, ու արդեն ինձ համար պարզ էր, որ այդ մի քանի օրերի ընթացքում, որ քույրս անցկացնելու էր մեր տանը, ամուսնուց վրեժ էր լուծելու` իմ սենյակում անվերջ բամբասելով իր տխմար ընկերուհիների հետ, պատմելով, թե ոնց իր կյանքը խորտակեց` նրա հետ ամուսնանալով, ընկերուհիներն էլ պետք է միաբերան նրան համոզեին բաժանվել:
    Նման օրերին ես ինձ աննկարագրելիորեն երջանիկ էի զգում, որ անհետաքրքիր, բայց ժամանակատար աշխատանք ունեմ, ու ստիպված չեմ լինելու հայկական ավանդական հյուրասիրության բոլոր օրենքներին հերթով նահատակվելով` դիմանալ այդ ամենին:
    Եվ այսպես, կեցցե~ ազատությունը: Անջատեցի հեռախոսս, բարձր երաժշտություն միացրեցի, ու սկսեցի բոլոր մեքենաները շրջանցելով` սլանալ դեպի Մ. քաղաք: Հենց Մ. քաղաքում էլ պետք է անցկացնեի կյանքիս հետագա 3 օրը: 
Ճանապարհին նայում էի շուրջբոլորս` գյուղական բնապատկերներին, մարդկանց, տներին: Ո~նց էի երազում սեփական տուն գնել մի որևէ գյուղում: Ունենալ փայտե ցածր ցանկապատ, փոքրիկ այգի, մի քանի ծառ, բակ, բակի մի անկյունում` չոր փայտի կույտ, որն անպայման երեկոյան պիտի գցեի բուխարին, ու դրա դիմաց գորգին փորի վրա պառկած կարդայի մինչև լույս: Ու նաև պետք է ձեռք բերել մի ճոճաթոռ ու տորշեր, քանի որ ամառանոց ասվածն ինձ մոտ ասոցիացվում է վերը թվարկածների հետ:
    Ճանապարհին ոչ մի տեղ կանգ չառա հանգստանալու կամ հաց ուտելու, չնայած շատ երկար էր տևում Երևանից Մ. հասնելը: Հինգ ժամից այնտեղ էի:

----------

Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017)

----------


## ivy

Նոր էի հասել տեղ, երբ որոշեցի հեռախոսս համենայնդեպս միացնել. դե ես երբեք էլ փայլուն խելքով աչքի չեմ ընկել։ Ձայն ստանալուն պես՝ հեռախոսն անհանգիստ տոնով հայտնեց քրոջս հաղորդագրությունը. «Կարո՞ղ ես հետ գալ, ՎԱՏ ԵՄ»։ 
Հոյակապ պատճառ հետ չգնալու համար։ Ինձնից ի՞նչ մխիթարող, շատ–շատ ես էլ վատանայի, իսկ որ ես վատանում եմ, Աստված հեռու պահի՝ աջ ու ձախ բոլորին մոռացնել եմ տալիս, թե ինչ է նշանակում «լավ լինել»։ Ասա՝ դե վեր կաց, գնա մարդուդ մոտ, միևնույն է, եթե այսօր չէ, վաղը գնալու ես, ես էլ կարողանամ հանգիստ խղճով տուն գալ։
Այսպիսի հոյակապ տրամադրությամբ ներս մտա Մ. քաղաքի՝ ինձ շատ ծանոթ կիսավեր հյուրանոցը ու վերցնելով սենյակիս բանալին՝ փակվեցի ներսում։ Ստուգիչ այցի անունն անգամ չէի ուզում հիշել, մոռացա անգամ գյուղի գրավիչ տեսարանների ու այնտեղ տուն գնելու երազանքիս մասին. հիմա ինձ միայն մի բան էր պետք՝ չորս պատ սեփական տնից հեռու։ Դու մի ասա՝ ազատությունը հենց դա է։ Այդպես փոքր սենյակում փակված՝ վայելում էի ազատությունս, երբ դուռը ծեծեցին։
– Ուբո՜ռկա,–  լսվեց դռան հետևից։
Զայրացած տեղիցս վեր թռա՝ ի՜նչ ուբոռկա, ես նոր եմ վերցրել սենյակը։
Դուռը բացեցի ու գոռալուն պատրաստ կիսաբաց բերանս անմիջապես փակվեց։ Դիմացս մի թմբլիկ տատիկ էր կանգնած՝ մազերը գլխաշորով կապած, ու անատամ բերանով ժպտում էր ինձ։
– Ուբոռկա,– նորից ասաց նա ոգևորված ձայնով։
– Ես նոր եմ վերցրել սենյակը, մաքրած է ամեն ինչ։
Տատը շփոթվեց, դեմքի ժպիտը դարձավ անհանգստություն։ 
– Նոր աշխատո՞ղ եք,– մեղմ ձայնով հարցրեցի ես, թեև «նոր» բառն իրեն այդքան էլ չէր սազում։
– Հա, էսօր առաջին աշխատանքային օրս է...
Սիրտս ջերմացավ։ 
– Գիտեք ինչ, նոր հիշեցի, որ լոգարանի հայելին այնքան էլ մաքուր չէր։
Տատի աչքերում նորից ոգևերություն հայտնվեց։
– Հիմա սրբեմ,– ասաց նա ու քսքստալով մտավ ներս։ 
Ես էլ նստեցի սենյակում ու սկսեցի նայել, թե նա ինչպիսի խանդավառությամբ է կատարում իր գործը։ Ինչ–որ հաճելի տնական մթնոլորդ առաջացավ, որը վաղուց է՝ չէի զգացել։ Նույնիսկ մտածեցի՝ լավ կլիներ մի քիչ երկար մնար, բայց հետն էլ չէի ուզում, որ շատ չարչարվի. ծեր էր...
– Վաղն էլ կգամ, չմտածես,– կարծես կարդալով մտքերս՝ հոգատարությամբ ասաց տատին ու ավարտելով գործը՝ գնաց։
Հաջորդ օրը ուժ գտա, դուրս եկա սենյակիցս ու գնացի գյուղ՝ կատարելու աշխատանքային պարտականություններս։ Երեկոյան, երբ վերադառնում էի հյուրանոց, ճանապարհին տեսա իր երկրորդ աշխատանքային օրն ավարտած տատիկին, որ գլուխը կախ տուն էր գնում։ Ինձնից անկախ մոտեցա նրան։
– Բարև ձեզ։
Տատը ուշադիր նայեց վրաս ու դեմքը պայծառացավ։
– Վայ, դո՞ւ ես,– ասաց նա ու անմիջապես շարունակեց,– մաքրել եմ, տեղաշորն էլ փոխել եմ, հանգիստ գնա, քնի։
– Բա Դուք որտե՞ղ եք ապրում,– հարցրեցի ես՝ չուզենալով բաժանվել տատիկից։
– Հրեն իմ տունը,– ասաց նա՝ ձեռքով ցույց տալով մի հին խրճիթ,– կուզե՞ս գաս տեսնես։
– Հա,– ուրախացա ես։
Տատը մենակ էր ապրում, ոչ ոք չուներ։ Մի քիչ պատմեց իր կյանքից, թե ոնց է երկար տարիներ բուժքույր եղել, հետո անցել թոշակի, հիմա էլ նոր աշխատանք է գտել, որ կարողանա իր գլուխը պահել։ Զարմանալի է, բայց ես էլ իմ մասին պատմեցի, անգամ քրոջս չմոռացա... Տատը ուշադիր լսում էր, երբեմն շատ հետաքրքիր ու ջերմ մեկնաբանություններ անում։ Հանգստություն ու հոգատարություն էր ճառագում նրանից։ Մտածեցի՝ ինչ լավ կլիներ նման տատի տանը ունենալ, գուցե քրոջս էլ մի ճար աներ... Ու զգացի, որ այդ միքտը կպչուն է դառնում։

----------

Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

- Una niña pequeña anda por la calle con los ojos bajos... con los ojos bajos: Նորից ու նորից… niña pequeña… no puedo verte triste. Ասում եմ՝ no puedo:
Չէ՛, զզվեցի էս երգից: Ինչքա՞ն կարելի է լսել: Կարծեմ վերջին երկու օրվա ընթացքում ընդհանրապես չեմ անջատել: Դուրս չեմ եկել: Con los ojos bajos... Վա՜յ: Ասես առիթից օգտվում եմ, որ քույրս այստեղ չէ, մենակ եմ: Ինձ իրավունք եմ տալիս բռնաբարվել մի իսպաներեն երգով, իսկ վոկալիստը քաղցր գերմանական առոգանություն ունի: Թու՜, երբևէ լսե՞լ եք, որ գերմանական առոգանությունը քաղցր լինի: 

Վե՛րջ, անջատում եմ: Իսկ պատուհանից այն կողմ տեսարանն այնքան էլ գեղեցիկ չէ: Զահլա չունեմ դրա մասին գրելու: Ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բանի հավես չունեմ: Դե-պրե-սիա… դե… դե… Էդ բառը նորից չեմ ասելու: Անհաջող արդարացում է ծուլության համար: Իսկ տրամս բարձրացնելու համար ընդամենը տնից դուրս գալ է պետք:  Կամ էլ հեռուստացույցը միացնել: Կամ էլ զանգել ընկերուհիներիցս մեկին ու չաչանակել: Բայց ո՞վ կա որ: Ո՞վ հավեսս ունի: 

Սենյակն էլ հավաքելու հավես չկա: Քույրս իմանա, կնախատի: Դե գիտեք էդ մեծ քույրերին. առիթ են ման գալիս, որ վրադ խոսեն: Ես կփռվեմ բազմոցի շորակույտի վրա, որտեղ սարդս արդեն հասցրել է սարդոստայն հյուսել: Հա՛, լուրջ եմ ասում: Էս հինգ օրերի ընթացքում շորակույտին ձեռք չեմ տվել, իսկ սարդն առիթը բաց չի թողել: Անամոթի մեկն է: Ոտքս ոտքիս կգցեմ ու թիթիզ ժուռնալներ կկարդամ: Թե ասա ու՞մ է պետք:

Ու՜ֆ:

Բա որ քույրս գա:

Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ երեխա ունենալու մասին: Տո ասա՝ քո ի՞նչ տարիքն է: Սսկվիր, տեղդ նստիր: Դու ցավին դիմացողը չես: Բա պատկերացնու՞մ ես՝ փորդ ուռի-ուռի, մեծանա, ու դու չկարողանաս քայլել: Անդուր երևույթ: Ո՞նց են մամաները ինը ամիս տենց դիմանում: Ասա՝ քեզ նման հարիֆ երեխաներ չեն, արդեն հասուն մարդիկ են, ասում են՝ վախտն ա: Հա՛, հասկացա. հենց կյանքդ ավարտվում է, որոշում ես երեխա բերել: Ու ինչքան շատ է ավարտված լինում, էնքան շատ ես բերում: Դրա համար տատս 15 տարեկանում ամուսնացավ: Էն ժամանակ կյանք չկար: Իրար հետևից տասը հատ երեխա բերեց, երեքը շուտ մեռան: Ընկերոջս ասած՝ յաչեյկեքով էր բերում: Էդ էլ մի բան չի: Ո՞նց ես էդքանին սիրելու: Ո՞նց ես համոզելու, որ ջոկողություն չես դնում: Մենք ընդամենը երկու երեխա ենք, արդեն մամայի հետ կռիվ ենք անում, թե մեկիս շատ ես սիրում: Բա որ տասը հատ մեզ նմանը լիներ… Թու՛: Հաստատ գոնե մեկը շատ պուճուր կլիներ ու հաստատ սենց հավեսով մենակ մնալու շանս չէի ունենա: Բայց դե երեխա եմ ուզում…

Մարդիկ մոռացել են ինձ: Ի՞նչ անեմ, որ ինձ բանի տեղ դնեն: Մարդս լրիվ մոռացել ա: Երևի նանարների մոտ ա գնացել: Մի քանի օր առաջ էլ քրոջս գրեցի՝ վատ եմ, ռեակցիա չտվեց: Նոր չեմ ճանաչում: Երևի սարերում մի տատի է գտել, հետը զբաղվում է: Քուրս գերանտոֆիլ է, նույն ընկերոջս ասած՝ պրենեկրոֆիլ:

…

Չկամ:

----------

Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), Թամարա (15.02.2011)

----------


## Dayana

ՍթրեյնջԼիթլԳրլ, աղջիկն իրա համար մի լավ ուրախանում էր Մ. քաղաքում, ինչի եկար ցեխը մտցրեցիր ?  :LOL:  Լավն էր  :LOL:  Ամեն մասն իրա սիրունությունն ուներ, դուրս եկավ  :Smile:  բայց մի տեսակ, շատ ուժեղ էր զգացվւմ, որ տարբեր մադրիկ են գրել  :Smile:

----------


## impression

դուրս չեկավ, հավես չկար` չգրեիր, նախորդ մասերի հետ գրեթե կապ չունեցող բան ես գրել, տատն էլ չկա...

----------


## ivy

Ես էլ եռյակներում չեմ մասնակցելու։  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------


## Տատ

Բոլորը դուրս եկան: ՍԼԳ, ինչ լավ փախցրեցիր, ռոմանտիկայի հետք չմնաց: :Smile:  Մեծ ու փոքր քույր- հրաշք

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դուրս չեկավ, հավես չկար` չգրեիր, նախորդ մասերի հետ գրեթե կապ չունեցող բան ես գրել, տատն էլ չկա...


Կարծեմ էդպիսի պայման չկար, որ պարտադիր պիտի տատի վրա զարգանար: Հետո էլ լավ չես արել, որ մինչև վերջ չես կարդացել  :Tongue:

----------


## impression

> Կարծեմ էդպիսի պայման չկար, որ պարտադիր պիտի տատի վրա զարգանար: Հետո էլ լավ չես արել, որ մինչև վերջ չես կարդացել


դե սարերում տատի հետ զբաղված էի, չհասցրի կարդալ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե սարերում տատի հետ զբաղված էի, չհասցրի կարդալ


Ես չգիտեի, որ առաջին դեմքի հերոսին էդքան նույնացրել ես քեզ հետ  :LOL:  Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ ինչու ես կատաղած:

----------


## ivy

> Կարծեմ էդպիսի պայման չկար, որ պարտադիր պիտի տատի վրա զարգանար: Հետո էլ լավ չես արել, որ մինչև վերջ չես կարդացել


Բյուր, քո փչացնելու ունակությունները հասնում են կատարյալ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի, քեֆս գալիս ա։  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քո փչացնելու ունակությունները հասնում են կատարյալ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի, քեֆս գալիս ա։


Շնորհակալ եմ  :LOL:  Հենց սկզբից էլ նպատակս պատմվածքը լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղությամբ շեղելն էր  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Շնորհակալ եմ  Հենց սկզբից էլ նպատակս պատմվածքը լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղությամբ շեղելն էր


Լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղությամբ տանելը անպայմանորեն չի նշանակում փչացնել։  :Smile:  Չնայած քո դեպքում...  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Դուրս չեկավ վերջը...

Բոլորս էլ գիտենք գերանտոֆիլ բառի նշանակությունը։ Չեմ կարծում, որ հերթական անգամ արժեր անտեղի տերմինակոխ անել։

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից դուրս, ավելորդ գրառումները ջնջված են կամ խմբագրված։ Բոլորին կոչ եմ անում այսուհետև ավելի զուսպ արտահայտել իրենց կարծիքը՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ աստիճանի անհաջող եք համարում գրվածքը։*

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ իմ կարծիքը գրեմ։
Նախ ասեմ, որ առաջին երկու մասերը բավական վաղուց գրված լինելու պատճառով հստակ չեմ հիշում արդեն, բայց հիշում եմ, որ առաջին մասը կարդալիս մտածեցի՝ ինչ բարդ է լինելու շարունակելը։  :Jpit:  Սկիզբը բավական երկար էր, նախապայմաններն էլ մի տեսակ շատ էին, բայց լավ հավես ունենալու դեպքում երևի կարելի էր բավական հետաքրքիր շարունակություն գրել։ Ivy-ն էլ հետաքրքիր շարունակություն էր գրել, բայց ահագին շեղվել էր սկզբից, մի քիչ շատ էր խորացել հավաքարար տատիկի գծով։  :LOL:  Ու էդքանից հետո, պետք է խոստովանել, որ այնքան էլ հեշտ չէր լինելու վերջը գրելը, հիմնականում՝ առաջին ու երկրորդ մասերն իրար հետ հաջողությամբ կապելու ու վերջնական լուծում տալու առումով։ 

Բայց դե Բյուրի գրած շարունակությունը, իմ կարծիքով էլ, հեչ հաջող չէր, ամեն դեպքում կարելի էր ավելի լավ վերջաբան գրել։ Չգիտեմ՝ հավեսի բացակայությունն էր պատճառը, թե անկանխատեսելի լինելու ձգտումը, բայց ինձ հեչ դուր չեկավ վերջաբանը։ Նախ համարյա ոչ մի կապ չուներ նախորդ մասերի հետ, իսկ էդպես արդեն համատեղ պատմվածքի գաղափարը հօդս է ցնդում։ Կարդալիս էլ այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ Բյուրի օրագրի հերթական գրառումն եմ կարդում. միակ չհամապատասխանողը մի քանի տեղեկատվական տվյալներն էին, մնացածը լրիվ Բյուրն էր։ Լավ ա վերջում գոնե թռուցիկ կերպով հիշել էր իր քրոջ ու նրա գտած տատի գոյության մասին։  :LOL:

----------

Թամարա (15.02.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց դե Բյուրի գրած շարունակությունը, իմ կարծիքով էլ, հեչ հաջող չէր, ամեն դեպքում կարելի էր ավելի լավ վերջաբան գրել։ Չգիտեմ՝ հավեսի բացակայությունն էր պատճառը, թե անկանխատեսելի լինելու ձգտումը, բայց ինձ հեչ դուր չեկավ վերջաբանը։


Երկուսն էլ
+ փորձել էի հիշեցնել, որ այնտեղ մի ուրիշ հերոս կա, որը հետաքրքիր, թե անհետաքրքիր, կար, պետք չէր արհամարհել, հետևաբար որքան առաջին դեմքի հերոսն է վիրավորվում նման ավարտից, նույնքան էլ այդ մյուս հերոսուհին պետք է վիրավորվեր, եթե մինչև վերջ անտեսված մնար:

Ի դեպ, բուռն ռեակցիաների ականատես լինելու պատճառով ես չկարողացա գրել. սա ընդամենը էքսպերիմենտ էր: Իսկ պատմվածքն իսկական վերջաբան ունի, որը, ցավոք, էս ամեն ինչից հետո որոշեցի չտեղադրել:

----------


## Lion

Ինձ թվում է «պատի հետևում նորապսակ զույգ» գիշը կարելի էր զարգացնել..., ընդ որում տալով ցանկացած իմաստ, հումարային, խոհափիլիսոփայկան, էրոտիկ և այլն

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ճիշտն ասած նոր կարդացի, տեսնեմ ինչի է սենց բուռն արձագանքների արժանացել այս թեման: Որ -իշտն ասեմ Բյուր, գրածիցդ ընդհանրապես բան չհասկացա: Միտք ընդհանրապես չըմբռնեցի: ինչ որ տարօրինակ բան էր  :Think:

----------

